#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Autocad: Πώληση σημειώσεων  revit architecture μέσω του διαδικτύου

## billys23

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερεις κανεις αν μπορω  να πουλαω δικες μου σημειωσεις για το revit architecture  σε ψηφιακη μορφη  μεσω μπλογκ δηλαδη αν πρεπει να ρωτησω και την autodesk γιαυτο ,αλλιως ειναι παρανομο  ;  .  Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων .

----------


## Xάρης

Καταρχήν θα μπορούσες να ρωτήσεις την ίδια την autodesk μέσω email ώστε να λάβεις και απάντηση μέσω email το οποίο θα κρατήσεις στο αρχείο σου και είναι η ασφάλειά σου.

Ένας εξειδικευμένος δικηγόρος θα μπορούσε να σου απαντήσει βέβαια περισσότερο επιστημονικά και τεκμηριωμένα.

Εγώ θα σου πω ότι δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα, αρκεί να αναφέρεις ότι τα "revit", "autocad" κ.λπ. είναι εμπορικά σήματα της Autodesk και σίγουρα θα πρέπει να διακρίνει αμέσως ο δυνητικός αγοραστής ότι δεν είναι επίσημη έκδοση της Autodesk.

----------

billys23

----------


## billys23

Ευχαριστω πολυ , λογικα θα με βοηθησει η απαντηση σου  :Χαρούμενος: .

Μην κάνετε παράθεση ολόκληρου του προηγούμενου μηνύματος. 
Δεν χρειάζεται και απαγορεύεται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Ανεβασέ τα δωρεάν εδώ οπώς κάνουμε όλοι μας για να βοηθήσουμε τους συναδέλφους μας.

----------


## Xάρης

Και εγώ θα επιθυμούσα να είναι δωρεάν αλλά φυσικά δεν υποχρεώνουμε κανέναν.

Γενικώς, οι βασικές επιλογές είναι τρεις:
Να το διαθέσεις επί πληρωμή. Δες μήπως είναι καλύτερα να εκδώσεις κάτι, δηλαδή να είναι σε χαρτί, από το να είναι ένα pdf που θα το διαθέτεις στο διαδίκτυο.Να το διαθέσεις δωρεάν και να δώσεις τη δυνατότητα στους χρήστες να σου κάνουν δωρεές αν το επιθυμούν. Δυστυχώς, αφενός η ελληνική αγορά είναι μικρή, αφετέρου η ελληνική νοοτροπία δεν προδιαθέτει για δωρεές, ακόμα και αν πρόκειται για επαγγελματικό εργαλείο που ο άλλος θα το χρησιμοποιήσει για να βγάλει λεφτά.Να το διαθέσεις δωρεάν, χωρίς να δίνεις τη δυνατότητα να σου κάνουν δωρεές, γιατί π.χ. δεν θέλεις να κοινοποιήσεις τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς ή δεν θέλεις να ανοίξεις βιβλία εσόδων-εξόδων (αν δεν έχεις ήδη) κ.λπ.
Ό,τι και αν αποφασίσεις, καλή επιτυχία. :Χαρούμενος:

----------

billys23

----------


## billys23

Θα δω τι θα κάνω άμα είναι , το σκέφτομαι κ για δωρεάν αλλά ακόμα δε τις έχω τελειώσει .

----------


## Xάρης

Αν αποφασίσεις να τις διανείμεις δωρεάν, τότε μπορείς να τις ανεβάσεις και εδώ. 

Δωρεάν δεν σημαίνει ότι παραχωρείς σε τρίτον τα πνευματικά σου δικαιώματα επ' αυτών.

----------

